# Manny is dead



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey guys,
some of you may have read the thread I started in the Disease Forum about Manny the Manny. Well, whatever it was that caused his condition, it proved too much for him - this morning I found him more dead than alive, so I decided to put an end to his misery and euthanized him: the most terrible decision I ever had to make as a fish keeper









I don't know what happened to him, but whatever it was, it wrecked him fast: last Tuesday I posted some new pics, and all was still fine then. The next day, I noticed he wasn't doing wel, and from there it only got worse - this morning I decided to end it.
It's part of the hobby, and most of us will experience things like this, but you never get used to it: even though fish are not pets in the tradional meaning, it's amazing how attached one can get to them.
So after Ed this is the second time I lost my favorite fish, and again I am clueless about the cause. Loosing fish is one thing, but not knowing why is agonizing.

Well, may Manny rest in peace









View attachment 68672


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

damn, I knew how much you liked that fella!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Oh thats to bad, it always sucks to lose a fish


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

rip


----------



## YoshisakaN (Feb 9, 2005)

sorry man, may he and my 4in red belly (pam the piranha) RIP.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your loss







Your manny was a real beauty and I was really shocked when I read it is dead


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Terribly sorry to hear that. It was an awesome fish. But did u have no other choice but to put it down? I mean was there no chance of a recovery?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

rip







..sorry to hear this


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I am very sorry for your loss Jonas, May he


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Sorry to know that...







we all know how much You liked him..."os meus sentimentos"


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry about the loss of your beautiful fish.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Just watched that video of him flipping around. Was very troubling to watch and the fish looked eaven more beautiful in the video than in pics.
He was nice and big too. I heard manny's need a lot of oxygen in their water, could this be the cause of that wierd behavior?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

like i said in the dutchforum.

i feel with ya bro.
It was such a beauty......

RIP.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Cobra said:


> Just watched that video of him flipping around. Was very troubling to watch and the fish looked eaven more beautiful in the video than in pics.
> He was nice and big too. I heard manny's need a lot of oxygen in their water, could this be the cause of that wierd behavior?
> [snapback]1103319[/snapback]​


I'm not sure: at first I though ammonia (because I kept a piece of smelt in his tank over night), but that could be ruled out after testing the water. Then indeed perhaps an oxygen/CO2 related problem, which would explain his rapid breathing, but that wouldn't explain his loss of balance and orientation, which got increasingly worse. The episode in the video only lasted 2 minutes, but that night he was acting like that 50% of the time, and it got worse and worse. And during all this he kept panting like crazy. This morning I found him lying on the gravel, barely able to move, having a hard time breathing, covered with scratches from bumping into things (all the decor was scattered throughout the tank), and with clouded eyes. He seemed to be damaged beyond repair, but I have no idea what was the initial reason for this (I had not changed anything in his tank for months, no new decor, not fed him feeders for at least 2 months, not cleaned the biofilter for at least 4 months, and kept smelt or other food in there over night on many occasions before...)

I'll never know if he could still be saved, but after seeing him deteriorate during the last 4 days, I just couldn't watch it any longer (looking at him really made me want to cry: I felt so bad for the poor bastard) - so I decided to put him to sleep. Too early? Perhaps, and even though I'm glad I did it, I'll have to live with a tiny bit of (nagging) doubt for the rest of my life, I guess...

Thanks for all your kind words and condoleances, guys


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

sorry, i know how special that fish was to you.
may he rip.
wes


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

I'm sorry, Judazzz.







But get oxygen test for future.


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

ahh sh*t brah that sucks man i am sorry


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

So sorry to hear Judazz ..
That manny was so colorful and brilliant just by looking at the pics you took!

anyhow RIP


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I didn't see your thread in the disease forum so seeing this thread was quite a shock! I was hoping it was a joke, but sadly it isn't.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

May your Manny rest in peace

Please give him a proper burial


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

You could get him mounted with a little RIP plaque to remember him. That would be cool.









Oh and just a thought, maybe he caught some disease from his tankmates???


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

RIP manny. he was awesome looking i remember when that pic of him was in the POTM contest.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

Judazzz you gona get another manny?or try you luck with another species?


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

RIP manny...he was a great looking fish sorry to hear it judazz.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Sorry about the loss,Sucks to loose a Piranha RIP lil manny


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lightning2004 said:


> Judazzz you gona get another manny?or try you luck with another species?[snapback]1103592[/snapback]​


I'm indeed thinking about it, but first I'd have to sell my Reds, as I want to keep one piranha tank (the 80g), and one Fancy Pleco/Amazonian Community tank (the 50g) - it's all work in progress, but I'm not sure yet what the outcome will be...
But I'd love to have another Manny: I'm not interested in any other Serra species, and I'd be willing to give up my Redbellies for a new one (although selling my Reds would be a painful step to take as well: I've raised them from 1" little turds to the beasts they are now, and during the 3 years I'm taking care of them I've grown very fond of them).

Cobra: I doubt it was any of his tank mates that made him sick - I hadn't introduced any new fish for months, not even feeders.

Pyri: I doubt it was the oxygen. Firstly I added a large bubble wall shortly after you posted your experiences, and secondly: why would Manny be the only fish affected, especially since some of his pleco tank mates require heavy oxygenation as well (and they are all fine)? Since all his tank mates were fine, and all other fish in my other tanks as well, I doubt it was the water itself that caused the trouble - it may have sparked it, but I think the problem was internal damage (as it was only affecting the Manueli). It's just speculating though: I guess I'll never know what really happened...
I think the problems with stability and orientation are symptoms of what really was wrong, and that the constant panting was just a side-effect of that (he was non-stop trying to stabilize his body, but had no full control over his bodily movements - I guess that must be pretty darn stressful and energy-consuming).

Thanks again for all your words of sympathy, guys


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i am truly sorry jonas. he was a beautiful fish.







your love for the hobby and your fish are always obvious to all of us.


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

Sorry i about your loss i remember the first time i got my manny and you were the first person i asked to give me advices for feeding and housing requirements. I am trully sorry for what has happened these things can happen at anytime to anyone. I believe your next attempt to aquire a solitary serras will be a monster when you take care of it like your manny and i know you will cuz you're a great piranha hobbyist in this site. Manny the manny is such a stunning fish i did my finger chasing video because RIP Manny


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

sorry to hear that jonas, yours was a real beauty. i guess this is a good time to start your pleco tank. if i were u id go in a different direction with a new serra, maybe a elong







.it is real sad to lose a fish(meaning my lil eigen pedro), i guess the "good" thing about the loss of my fish is that i never saw him suffer(killed by heater, went to 102*). with your 50 try a geophagus,tetras, and like apistos and rams. along with your other beauties of your plecos. real sorry to hear


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This sucks big time









I'm sorry for your los







At least you've did everything you could have done


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

sorry to hear


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

sorry for your loss, jonas


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear, it looked awesome


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

r i p life can be such a bitch sometimes


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

Jonas,

Way sorry man, Manny was a beautiful perfect specimen of a manny. I loved the pics you took of him and always looked forward to more pics.

Goodluck with your new p, may he/she be as special as Manny was in his/her own unique way.

Jason


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

sorry to hear this bad news mate , and good luck with youre project.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

damn he looked like a nice little guy rip


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

(imo) you should add one of your pics of him to the (manny species information)


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'm very sorry to hear about your loss...That Manny was an awesome fish...Perfect color and had a nice personality to go with it...Really sad to hear what happened...I wish you the best.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry to hear that Judazz.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

, Sorry for your loss Jonas


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I feel your pain Judazzz. What to do now but focus on other things.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Damn, sorry to hear this Jonas


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Damn Jonas, thats SOme Super Shitty News.
Manny the Manny was a great Looking Fish.


----------



## Ammo5254 (Feb 23, 2005)

that sucks man...stay strong


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you guys








I'm working on getting a new Manueli: it will take a while before I have him (need to sell my Reds first), but stay tuned


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

that sux man...losing a really rare manny is hard scince u cant just go out and buy another one like that...plus a manny with his personality

funny how piranhas have their own characteristics and traits which make them induviduals like pet dogs and cats


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry man







That was one of the coolest looking manny's i had seen...


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

that really sucks.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## darby (Apr 28, 2005)

sorry to hear it sucks
to lose a loved pet


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

thats a shame, he was a good looking manueli


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Manny is gone


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that really sucks Jonas







he was/still is the nicest manny to date that i have seen on p-fury.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Just found the thread, have not read it all, but sorry to hear you lost the Manny. I know it was one of your favorite fishes.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Dang Jonas, sorry bud. That's a fantastic picture of him btw.







A flower for the little spud.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Damn Judazzz, that really sucks man especially when you don't know why it happened. Sorry for the loss.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Nick, the poor little dude actually grinned a little (almost like in that picture) when I put your flowers next to him in the freezer









Thank you all for your kind words, guys


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

dont venture too much in this section now jonas so only just seen this.
its really sad i even remember the day you bought it and the surprise when your spilo turned out to be a manny.
i feel for you.
dixon


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

you need to learn how to take better care of your fish and stop going around euthanizing everything


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I think judazz would have way more experince in terms of keeping piranhas then you!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Playboydontcurr said:


> you need to learn how to take better care of your fish and stop going around euthanizing everything
> [snapback]1120520[/snapback]​










judazzz has way more experience then u.........


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

i know how it feels....my black diamond piranha kill one of my rbp just two days ago


----------

